# SNAKE ID #1



## killarbee

Let's have some fun identifying some herp pictures!


----------



## sapir

killarbee said:


> Let's have some fun identifying some herp pictures!
> 
> View attachment 179901


pigmy rattlesnake







(im not sure if its spelled pigmy or pygmy lol)


----------



## killarbee

_Sistrurus miliaris barbouri_







it's your turn to post a pic !


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Who are you and what have you done with Franz?


----------



## killarbee

Grosse Gurke said:


> Who are you and what have you done with Franz?


:rasp: I'm still alive Jeff


----------



## killarbee

I guess sapir is too busy


----------



## Grosse Gurke

A snake


----------



## RedneckR0nin

No gg it's a mean looking snake, I will take my nothing fedxed to my house please!!!!!!


----------



## killarbee

northeastern Mexico. [/hint]


----------



## dark FrOsT

cantail?


----------



## killarbee

dark FrOsT said:


> cantail?


agkistrodon bilineatus taylori









new one :


----------



## smokinbubbles

Hairy bush viper


----------



## killarbee

smokinbubbles said:


> Hairy bush viper


any specific .. scientific names


----------



## smokinbubbles

Atheris hispidus


----------



## killarbee

correct !!!

next :


----------



## khmerboiRED

killarbee said:


> correct !!!
> 
> next :
> 
> View attachment 180014


a blue snake with a red tail... WOOT I WIN!


----------



## Guest

Red-headed and tailed Blue Snake and I cheated cause I googled it and this same picture came up and thats what they called it hehehehe

It is simply gorgeous!


----------



## killarbee

scientific names people ... common names are just worthless


----------



## Mettle

That is an amazing snake. I have NO idea on what species it is, however, but am eager to see.


----------



## smokinbubbles

I was just reading about them the other day. The blue Malaysian coral snake (maticora bivirgata)


----------



## killarbee

Correct !

New one :


----------



## killarbee

ba da


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Hmm...Not venomous. Not a Coachwhip. Not of the USA. A Kingsnake of some sort?


----------



## killarbee

SERRAPYGO said:


> Hmm...Not venomous. Not a Coachwhip. Not of the USA. A Kingsnake of some sort?


China [/hint]


----------



## killarbee

nobody







.... this particular species stinks


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Elaphe carinata?


----------



## killarbee

louisvillain2.0 said:


> Elaphe carinata?


Correct!

Next :


----------



## jparker1167

water cobra


----------



## killarbee

jparker1167 said:


> water cobra


Scientific names please


----------



## jparker1167

Boulengirina annulata annulata ?

water cobras are sweet snakes i wouldnt mind owning some


----------



## SERRAPYGO

jparker1167 said:


> Boulengirina annulata annulata ?
> 
> water cobras are sweet snakes i wouldnt mind owning some


You would if you got bit.


----------



## killarbee

jparker1167 said:


> Boulengirina annulata annulata ?
> 
> water cobras are sweet snakes i wouldnt mind owning some


Nope, it is indeed a Cobra







But not an Boulengirina ssp.

Congo [/hint]


----------



## jparker1167

im not sure then killarbee

lol SERRAPYGO yea getting bit would not be fun, but i already own cobras so having them is not new to me..

here are a few pics people can id too.


----------



## killarbee

jparker1167 said:


> im not sure then killarbee


According to your photobucket album you have like 10.000 snakes .. and you don't know this species ?... someone else ?

btw :

Macrovipera lebetina turanica & Echis carinatus


----------



## killarbee




----------



## jparker1167

according to my photobucket album i have 10,000 snakes ? i think you should take another look at it then no where on photobucket does it say i have 10k snakes, who cares that i didnt know that snake im not really into to the water cobras so never payed attention to them, so what does it matter to you if i know the latin name for a snake i never had an interest in?


----------



## psychofish

jparker1167 said:


> according to my photobucket album i have 10,000 snakes ? i think you should take another look at it then no where on photobucket does it say i have 10k snakes, who cares that i didnt know that snake im not really into to the water cobras so never payed attention to them, so what does it matter to you if i know the latin name for a snake i never had an interest in?


lmao I was thinking the same thing, killarbee kinda made a big deal out of nothing there


----------



## jparker1167

thats what i was thinking, i keep around 60 snakes about half are venomous, does that mean i should know ever snakes common and latin name? i have seen the water cobras a few times but was never really interested in them so never really payed attention to them. as far as my photobucket album saying i have 10k snakes i dont know where it would say anything about how many snakes i have, i think i have 150 pictures on it but thats about it. i have a friend that lives near me that has over 900 adult snakes use to have 200 that where hots. when i showed him my moroccan cobra he said he never kept one and didnt know anything about them, but hes breed monolces, capes, forests, black paks, and others. i keep what i like.


----------



## killarbee

jparker1167 said:


> thats what i was thinking, i keep around 60 snakes about half are venomous, does that mean i should know ever snakes common and latin name? i have seen the water cobras a few times but was never really interested in them so never really payed attention to them. as far as my photobucket album saying i have 10k snakes i dont know where it would say anything about how many snakes i have, i think i have 150 pictures on it but thats about it. i have a friend that lives near me that has over 900 adult snakes use to have 200 that where hots. when i showed him my moroccan cobra he said he never kept one and didnt know anything about them, but hes breed monolces, capes, forests, black paks, and others. i keep what i like.


Well, i'm sorry sir , it wasn't my intention to insult you ! With 10.000 snakes i ment alot and not litterly 10.000 speciments, i'm just surprised you don't know this species!


----------



## jparker1167

you didnt insult me, i dont consider 60 snakes a lot. like i said i have seen the water cobras but never really had in interest in them, so never really read anything about them. they just didnt seem like snakes i would be interested in keeping. you didnt hurt my feelings lol.


----------



## erikcooper

Let's change the thread title to SNAKE id lol, haven't seen anything else yet


----------



## smokinbubbles

sorry pants pee'ers i haven't been on here for a couple days. that's a (Aspidelaps Lubricus) cape coral snake.

*edit- oh also to above me, haha. i was thinking the same thing.


----------



## killarbee

Changed topic title







since snakes have my major interest and smokinbubbles was correct









another shot to keep this topic going :


----------



## His Majesty

hell i dont know what that snake is. Viper?

but whatever it is its really cool looking


----------



## killarbee

Trigger lover said:


> hell i dont know what that snake is. Viper?


Family: Viperidae


----------



## fury

that green snake is off the hook...







love at first site


----------



## dark FrOsT

if i had to guess its a white lipped pit viper ... a full body shot would make it a little easier though


----------



## SERRAPYGO

Certain photo angles leave us at a disadvantage...this is one of them!


----------



## Bawb2u

Gumprecht's green pitviper, Trimeresurus gumprechti.


----------



## killarbee

Bawb2u said:


> Gumprecht's green pitviper, Trimeresurus gumprechti.


there you go







no second pictures needed :laugh:

Next:


----------



## killarbee

Family: Viperidae


----------



## Winkyee

fury said:


> that green snake is off the hook...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love at first site :nod:











wallpaper


----------



## killarbee

nobody ?


----------



## Bawb2u

Crotalus lepidus klauberi ?


----------



## jonk

It's Vipera Aspis


----------



## killarbee

jonk said:


> It's Vipera Aspis












next:


----------



## jonk

Too easy, it's Zhaoermia mangshanensis. Next!


----------



## dark FrOsT

yup


----------



## killarbee

jonk said:


> Too easy, it's Zhaoermia mangshanensis. Next!










well everybody deserves a chance !

here another gorgeous species :


----------



## jonk

Azemiops feae


----------



## killarbee

jonk said:


> Azemiops feae


Geez lol


----------



## jonk

Oxyuranus microlepidotus?


----------



## killarbee

jonk said:


> Oxyuranus microlepidotus?


Correct again !

next:


----------



## dark FrOsT

bush master


----------



## jonk

dark FrOsT said:


> bush master


Agreed. Lachesis muta to be precise.


----------



## killarbee

yup !


----------



## jonk

Daboia russelli


----------



## killarbee

jonk said:


> Daboia russelli


Correct sir, you may have noticed that i have posted more "commonly known" snake species. But it may be more fun that the "winnner" posts up a new image/snake when he/she guessed the correct species









This may be a hard one:


----------



## jonk

Parias flavomaculatus?


----------



## killarbee

jonk said:


> Parias flavomaculatus?


Nope. Malaysia


----------



## jonk

Popeia popeiorum?


----------



## killarbee

damn close


----------



## jonk

Tioman pitviper?


----------



## killarbee

jonk said:


> Tioman pitviper?


haha yeah !


----------



## jonk

Couldn't find a scientific name. could you please provide it?


----------



## jonk

My turn!


----------



## killarbee

jonk said:


> Couldn't find a scientific name. could you please provide it?


Popeia buniana

my guess bothrops schlegeli


----------



## jonk

killarbee said:


> Couldn't find a scientific name. could you please provide it?


Popeia buniana

my guess bothrops schlegeli
[/quote]

Nope


----------



## killarbee

protobothrops cornutus


----------



## jonk

Correct!


----------



## killarbee




----------



## jonk

Acanthophis antarcticus


----------



## killarbee

jonk said:


> Acanthophis antarcticus


No, genus is ok


----------



## jonk

Acanthophis laevis

My turn:


----------



## killarbee

Gloydius blomhoffi


----------



## jonk

Right genus, wrong species.


----------



## killarbee

# Gloydius brevicaudus
# Gloydius halys
# Gloydius himalayanus
# Gloydius intermedius
# Gloydius monticola
# Gloydius saxatilis
# Gloydius shedaoensis
# Gloydius strauchi
# Gloydius tsushimaensis
# Gloydius ussuriensis

? i give up


----------



## jonk

G. halys caraganus

Your turn, I wish more people would play


----------



## killarbee

jonk said:


> G. halys caraganus
> 
> *Your turn, I wish more people would play*


Yeah me too , btw i was puzzled about the Gloydius SSP. i have seen some blomhoffi's irl that were excact the same .. .. ..


----------



## jonk

You're going to have to give me a clue.


----------



## killarbee

jonk said:


> You're going to have to give me a clue.


Australia


----------



## jonk

Hoplocephalus bungaroides! That was tough, I'm not too familiar with non-venomous.


----------



## killarbee

jonk said:


> Hoplocephalus bungaroides! That was tough, I'm not too familiar with non-venomous.


Non-venomous HA i suggest you use a hook lol :



> Broad-headed Snakes are highly strung and won't hesitate to attempt to bite. When agitated a snake will raise the forepart of it's body in an s-shape, flatten and broaden it's head and strike repeatedly at any object brought within range.
> 
> Although one fatality is known from the bite of this snake, it isn't usually regarded as dangerous. The bite is however painful. Severe bites can be neutralised with Tiger Snake (Notechis) anti-venom, although this is rarely indicated because the effects of the horse-serum may well be worse than those from the venom itself.
> 
> The venom is powerfully coagulant and neurotoxic. It also has weak blood destroying properties (Mirtschin and Davis, 1992). Severe bite symptoms include drowsiness, slurred speech, lack of muscle control and local swelling.


also : 
http://www.kingsnake.com/toxinology/old/sn...locephalus.html

But correct !


----------



## jonk

Guess I should have read about them before making that comment.


----------



## killarbee

Atheris rungweensis


----------



## jonk

Correct! I hope to one day own a pair of these guys.


----------



## killarbee

jonk said:


> Correct! I hope to one day own a pair of these guys.


Great looking species !

next :


----------



## jonk

Dispholidus typus

I would absolutely hate to be bitten by this snake.


----------



## killarbee

I absolutely hate to be bitten by any (also non-v) snakes haha 
_
Atractaspis microlepidota_

I guess you're referring to this ? :

*Oh before you click .. this is graphic material, and also the reason why many of "you" shouldn't keep venomous snakes*

bite 1
bite 2


----------



## jonk

Eh, thumbs are overrated.


----------



## killarbee

jonk said:


> Eh, thumbs are overrated.


----------



## killarbee

Africa...


----------



## dark FrOsT

Elapsoidea *****


----------



## killarbee

dark FrOsT said:


> Elapsoidea *****


Corrrect! your turn !


----------



## dark FrOsT

okay how about this little beauty


----------



## killarbee

Trimeresurus trigonocephalus


----------



## dark FrOsT

you got it .. thats one of my favorites


----------



## killarbee

:nod:


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Paranaja multifasciata


----------



## killarbee

louisvillain2.0 said:


> Paranaja multifasciata


Correct !


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Funky but natural colour phase.


----------



## killarbee

Dendrelaphis punctulata


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Yes sir.


----------



## killarbee

i had a hard time finding that one !


----------



## louisvillain2.0

I've only ever seen that colour phase in North queensland, particularly on the southside of Cairns. They seem pretty common in that area, in fact every one I've seen there has been vivid blue. Very hard to miss.


----------



## jonk

Micrurus fulvius


----------



## jonk

This one is my actual snake.


----------



## killarbee

Trimeresurus gumprechti or Trimeresurus popeiorum


----------



## jonk

Trimeresurus complex, but different genus and species. Think China.....


----------



## killarbee

Trimeresurus stejnegeri chenbihuii










Always fun with the Trimmies...


----------



## jonk

Close enough, Viriovipera stejnegeri


----------



## killarbee

jonk said:


> Close enough, Viriovipera stejnegeri










I always have a hard time figuring out Trimeresurus ssp.


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Umm I'm gonna take a stab and go with Atropoides nummifer or A. picadoi?


----------



## killarbee

_Atropoides nummifer_

Correct !


----------



## louisvillain2.0

A not so happy chappy...


----------



## killarbee

i need a hint


----------



## louisvillain2.0

killarbee said:


> i need a hint


Angry aussies...pattern on this one will give it away.


----------



## killarbee

_Notechis scutatus,_

man, i was so tempted to say it was a Naja ssp. @ the first picture !


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Micropechis ikaheka


----------



## killarbee

louisvillain2.0 said:


> Micropechis ikaheka


----------



## louisvillain2.0




----------



## killarbee

Pseudechis porphyriacus


----------



## jonk

I was thinking naja as well.


----------



## killarbee

jonk said:


> I was thinking naja as well.












any thoughts on the new picture ?


----------



## marilynmonroe

i dont know any names of snakes..............but they are sweet lookin


----------



## louisvillain2.0

killarbee said:


> any thoughts on the new picture ?


Homoroselaps lacteus


----------



## killarbee

louisvillain2.0 said:


> any thoughts on the new picture ?


Homoroselaps lacteus
[/quote]

Damn


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Haha I happened to be looking at them the other day when I was chasing somthing to post.


----------



## killarbee

Demansia psammophis


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Walterinnesia aegyptia


----------



## killarbee

i have no clue


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Asian natracine snakes...


----------



## killarbee

_Xenochrophis flavipunctatus_


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Different genus. Think Japan.


----------



## killarbee

_Rhabdophis tigrinus tigrinus_

I really needed that Japan hint!







good stuff


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Calliophis japonicus


----------



## killarbee

Chionactis palarostris


----------



## louisvillain2.0

killarbee said:


> Chionactis palarostris


Nope, is an aussie species


----------



## killarbee

Simoselaps australis


----------



## killarbee




----------



## louisvillain2.0

Crotalus mitchelli?


----------



## killarbee

louisvillain2.0 said:


> Crotalus mitchelli?


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Ok nice easy one.


----------



## killarbee

It maybe easy if you stumble up on them all over the place lol ... i don't know .. i guess some sort of Notechis ssp.


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Not Notechis...this might help.


----------



## killarbee

ok if it is 'Not'echis it must be 'Pseud'echis colletti


----------



## Killabee

how the hell you guys figure these out????! then to top it off you name the scientific name. very hard to do!


----------



## killarbee

Killabee said:


> how the hell you guys figure these out????! then to top it off you name the scientific name. very hard to do!


read, breath, talk, live reptiles i guess ? books, internet, reptile shows etc etc









Show me a picture of an car and 99% chance i can't tell you what brand it is , age blah blah it's all about interest.


----------



## killarbee




----------



## louisvillain2.0

Strike/threat posture looks like a mangrove snake with the lateral compression and tight S shape. Will have to have a hunt through the Boiga...

Boiga jaspidea


----------



## louisvillain2.0




----------



## killarbee

Austrelaps superbus


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Leptodeira annulata? Just had a run in with a 4ft Pseudechis porphyriacus at the back of the house, almost walked right into it. Was a bit nervy about being caught in the open, flattened neck and holding its head up as it moved. Will have to keep an eye out for it and relocate it away from suburbia. Don't need a big red belly hanging around.


----------



## killarbee

You could always send it to me ... i would love to keep a species like that









And nope, think Africa


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Telescopus semiannulatus...As for the redbelly, if I could send it your way I would. They supposedly are good hots to keep because they are fairly docile. And who doesn't love a jet black/bright red colour combo.


----------



## killarbee

louisvillain2.0 said:


> Telescopus semiannulatus...As for the redbelly, if I could send it your way I would. They supposedly are good hots to keep because they are fairly docile. And who doesn't love a jet black/bright red colour combo.


They are stunners to see! To bad Australia closed it's borders for exporting animals, which on the other hand is a good thing. But we desperately need new genes in the current inbreed generations around the world! 
O well, i guess someday i'll have to visit Australia anyway, nothing better than a animal in it's natural surroundings.
_
Psammophis aegyptius_


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Is it some sort of water snake? Looks to have a slightly keeled scales and ridgeline down the back.


----------



## killarbee

One of the only three native snake species in my country the Netherlands.


----------



## killarbee

killarbee said:


> One of the only three native snake species in my country the Netherlands.


c'mon i gave it away already.


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Sorry, been busy with new job. Netherland huh, cuold have asked my old man. Ummm Natrix natrix. Will get a new one up in a bit.


----------



## killarbee

louisvillain2.0 said:


> *Sorry, been busy with new job*. Netherland huh, cuold have asked my old man. Ummm Natrix natrix. Will get a new one up in a bit.


;-) congrats


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Cheers, working for the enviro dept. When parks authority want state land to be added to the national parks they send me the biodiversity surveys and I review and give advice to the gov on whether it should be added. Given my degree in ecology and conservation, if parks think land has species or habitat that is worth protecting then they are getting a thumbs up from me.
Anywho, back to snakes...this one may be a spanner in the works so I have included a distribution map of collection points.


----------



## killarbee

Cool, sounds like an interesting job!

_Suta nigriceps_


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Wrong genus but species name is awfully close. Species name translates to "dark head" rather than "black head".


----------



## killarbee

i´m lost


----------



## louisvillain2.0

Haha, nigriceps roughly translates from latin to nigri = black + ceps = head ie "black head" right. The species name for this one roughly translates to "dark head". Find the latin word for dark and you will know what species it is.


----------

